# Question from a newbi.



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

This is a new site for me, i have posted some paintings, but do not know how to get feedback.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

This site is not very active. I am amazed by the pictures you have painted. The level of realism is a shock, especially for acrylic.


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

*Thank for the info.*

Thank you for responding, i'm pleased that you like the detail work.
It's a shame this site is not doing well. Is there a reason, and can you suggest another site to put these paintings on?


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

The site has only a few members that have talent and post. Check the members' list. There aren't a lot of people total and some of them are fake. They just post adds. Be careful about what links you click here.


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

Fake people? Well, I ain`t one a them, I`m genuine. No, really.


----------



## Don (Feb 19, 2014)

I am new to the site/forum and I like it. AZ you're technically very good, but I suggest working on your subject arrangement. The paintings have an 'Ivory Tower' feel to them- this is just my personal opinion.


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

*Ivory Tower?*

I really don't understand what you mean by Ivory Tower. I put my work out there for anyone to see, to like or dislike, to give constructive criticism and to try and help others. So, whats Ivory Tower about that? If you don't like my work, thats fine, I've got a thick skin, but please try to be more concise.


----------

